# Vumetro con display de 7 digitos



## zxeth (Mar 9, 2010)

Buenas noches, queria contarles que hoy estaba moviendo una caja con pc's viejas. Estas pcs tenian un display de 7 segmentos (en realidad dobles pero quiero usar 1 y 1 para cada canal). Me gustaria que me den ideas para hacer un vumetro con ese display, me gustaria mucho que me diga de 0 a 9, pero me parece que voy a tener que sacarme esa idea de ensima ya que la mayoria de los vumetros son de 6 o 12 leds. Si este proyecto lo llego a completar voy a subir los planos y el pcb para transformar ese display que ya son practicamente inutilizables.
Abajo dejo las imagenes de el display.
Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## LORD KSPER (Mar 9, 2010)

¿Inutilizables dijiste?

Arme un voltímetro digital con el ICL7107 usando estos displays que saque de unos cpu´s que estaban tirados en la basura, lamentablemente por querer quitarle la baquelita eche a perder uno de 3, así que solo quite los jumpers, busque los pines, y voila!!! son de color verde muy difíciles de encontrar en las tiendas donde vivo. Voy a armar un amperímetro y termómetro con los que me quedan para una fuente con el mismo integrado, estoy reuniendo los materiales aunque veo que los tuyos son de 2 digitos, me ahorraré una lana en comprar los display...

saludos


----------



## zxeth (Mar 9, 2010)

jajajaj, osea que en este momento estan inutilizados ya que las pcs estan tiradas sin uso. Son muy viejas para hacerlas andar. En realidad no tengo ganas de hacerlas andar porque no me sirven para nada . Todo lo que necesito esta entre las pcs que tengo conectadas en casa

Ha me podrias decir con cual se prende y todo eso? ya que no quiero quemar el display


----------



## algp (Mar 24, 2010)

Hasta donde recuerdo de ese tipo de displays hay varios modelos disponibles. No veo tan probable que el modelo de display usado por LORD KSPER sea el mismo modelo que tienes tu.

Con multimetro y paciencia deberia ser posible identificar los pines de cada display, al final solo se trata de varios diodos led con anodo o catodo comun ( segun modelos ).


----------



## zxeth (Mar 24, 2010)

ese es otro drama, porque hay 2 transistores si mal no recuerdo que no se que trabajo hacen ahi.

Alguien sabe de un conversor decimal a abcd o binario ya que el abcd y el binario son iguales hasta el numero 9 y no necesito mas


----------



## gabriel16f877 (Ene 8, 2012)

el legendario 4511 BCD A 7 SEGMENTOS abcdefg, te conviene incursionar en los displai lcd, hay de muchas prestaciones y modelos.


----------

